# *-Horse Show Names-*



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

What's yours guys horse show names? Feel free to put pictures of your horse(s) and info on em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine is REA Sirius Quest. That is also his registered name. His sire is Sir Alidaar and his dam is Nilequest Baja.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't own my own horse but the horse I show's name is Everlasting Legend. My dream show name is either Elite Ambition or Irish Finnigan. I'm consider changing the horses name I ride to Elite Ambition, I still need to dicuss it with my instructor though


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

My TB's is *Storm Survivor* (Gracie) [Eventer]

My arab X welsh is *VanillaBean* (Sheena) (but really I just call her Beans) [Eventer]

QH is *Tivio's Black Gold* (Johnny) [Trail pony]

(Photos are in order)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If anyone wants to help me out with my eventer/hunter's show name, I'm open to suggestions. His JC name is Excel, but I was playing around with "Soleil Rouge" ("red sun" in French). Only problem is pronounciation at shows :lol:.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Another Sqeaker


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Cisco's Lucky Chance!!


----------

